# Strictly Come Dancing 2014



## Northerner (Aug 29, 2014)

Full line up here:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/articles/qBhNzbdKcZBCXb9wHdw6J5/strictly-2014-celebrities

Frankie from the Saturdays will win


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Aug 29, 2014)

Yipeee I like it when all "the" programmes are back . Don't forget X-Factor is also back tomorrow


----------



## Hanmillmum (Aug 30, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Full line up here:
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/articles/qBhNzbdKcZBCXb9wHdw6J5/strictly-2014-celebrities
> 
> Frankie from the Saturdays will win



Pixie Lott is fave to win, another popette. Think both ought to do well. Simon Webbe should be able to move. Mark Wright will be too bothered about looking good to let himself go, lol. Wonder which celeb will be the clown this year?

Should be a nice change with Claudia presenting


----------



## Northerner (Aug 30, 2014)

Hanmillmum said:


> Pixie Lott is fave to win, another popette. Think both ought to do well. Simon Webbe should be able to move. Mark Wright will be too bothered about looking good to let himself go, lol. Wonder which celeb will be the clown this year?
> 
> Should be a nice change with Claudia presenting



Yes, thank heavens they'd (almost completely) retired Brucie. I hope the judges play fair this year and aren't as transparently biased as last year, it spoiled things 

Tim or Gregg for class joker?


----------



## Hanmillmum (Aug 30, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Yes, thank heavens they'd (almost completely) retired Brucie. I hope the judges play fair this year and aren't as transparently biased as last year, it spoiled things
> 
> Tim or Gregg for class joker?



I'm going for Tim, pretty eccentric guy. Gregg is a bit creepy deepy for me 

Yes judges need to be objective and consistent and not play silly beggars!


----------



## Casper (Aug 30, 2014)

Steve Backshall for me *swoon* 

Don't think he'll win though, just looking forward to watching him


----------



## Northerner (Oct 12, 2014)

Judy or Jennifer to go tonight - both wooden as a garden shed!


----------



## KookyCat (Oct 12, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Judy or Jennifer to go tonight - both wooden as a garden shed!



Please let it be Judy, I can't take it a moment longer


----------



## Northerner (Oct 12, 2014)

KookyCat said:


> Please let it be Judy, I can't take it a moment longer



Hope you've switched off then!  Can't believe Simon was in bottom two! I think the public haven't really warmed to him, and he was really shocked. I knew the judges would save him though, fairly obvious


----------



## KookyCat (Oct 12, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Hope you've switched off then!  Can't believe Simon was in bottom two! I think the public haven't really warmed to him, and he was really shocked. I knew the judges would save him though, fairly obvious



Ruddy Norah, who is voting for Judy?  Lovely lady, but wooden as a tree trunk


----------



## Northerner (Oct 12, 2014)

KookyCat said:


> Ruddy Norah, who is voting for Judy?  Lovely lady, but wooden as a tree trunk



She has to go! And Scott!  Frankie, Pixie and Jake will be in the final!


----------



## KookyCat (Oct 12, 2014)

Northerner said:


> She has to go! And Scott!  Frankie, Pixie and Jake will be in the final!



Scott was pure comedy value in that lobster suit though so points for that.  Team Jake here


----------



## Hanmillmum (Oct 13, 2014)

I've been trying to watch it through my daughter who is leaping around in her Elsa dress in front of the TV  From what I can catch I think Jake is great - loved The Godfather waltz, (Len was being a grump to not be impressed!) I am also liking Caroline's dancing, she's well suited with Pasha. Judy MUST go next week - it getting embarrassing lol!!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 13, 2014)

Hanmillmum said:


> I've been trying to watch it through my daughter who is leaping around in her Elsa dress in front of the TV  From what I can catch I think Jake is great - loved The Godfather waltz, (Len was being a grump to not be impressed!) I am also liking Caroline's dancing, she's well suited with Pasha. Judy MUST go next week - it getting embarrassing lol!!



Len is very odd sometimes, although I suspect he's only grumpy with those that he knows won't suffer from a few bad comments. I thought Jake's dance was great, and totally suited to the theme of The Godfather! 

I feel sorry for Anton, always being landed with the no-hopers  The contestants' hearts must fall when they see they are paired with him, not because he isn't good, but because the producers think they are! 

When Andy Murray speaks, I practically fall asleep, his delivery is so monotone. Unfortunately, his Mum dances like he speaks!


----------



## Hanmillmum (Oct 13, 2014)

Northerner said:


> I feel sorry for Anton, always being landed with the no-hopers  The contestants' hearts must fall when they see they are paired with him, not because he isn't good, but because the producers think they are!
> 
> When Andy Murray speaks, I practically fall asleep, his delivery is so monotone. Unfortunately, his Mum dances like he speaks!



Ha ha - very true, very dull indeed!! Yes, we were saying the same about Anton, at least he has a good sense of humour  I wonder if people are voting for poor Anton rather than Judy?


----------



## Northerner (Oct 13, 2014)

Hanmillmum said:


> Ha ha - very true, very dull indeed!! Yes, we were saying the same about Anton, at least he has a good sense of humour  I wonder if people are voting for poor Anton rather than Judy?



You could have something there!


----------



## KookyCat (Oct 13, 2014)

Hanmillmum said:


> Ha ha - very true, very dull indeed!! Yes, we were saying the same about Anton, at least he has a good sense of humour  I wonder if people are voting for poor Anton rather than Judy?



They have to be, Judy is just dire.  I do love Anton, but he's clearly the only one with enough patience to deal with the series duffer 

Jake's waltz was amazing, but to be fair to Len I did find my brain confused by the very tangoesque nature of it.  Still loved it though.  I also really like Caroline too and I think they gave her lower scores than she deserved.  Love a bit of strictly


----------



## Northerner (Oct 19, 2014)

Can't believe Judy is staying in fr another week  Tim is bound to go, up against Mark...


----------



## Hanmillmum (Oct 19, 2014)

Poor Tim  what a lovely gent he was!! 

What's going on with Judy  , we are in for a treat if she's planning the Charleston next week  lol


----------



## Northerner (Oct 19, 2014)

Can't wait!  Tim gave a very good speech about what it had all meant to him, lovely man 

Still Frankie for me - as Craig would say 'Gawjuss!'  I suppose there are still a couple of duffers that I don't mind going, namely Judy and Scott, then it starts getting trickier. Really like Steve, but Frankie, Pixie and Jake in the final


----------



## KookyCat (Oct 20, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Still Frankie for me - as Craig would say 'Gawjuss!'  I suppose there are still a couple of duffers that I don't mind going, namely Judy and Scott, then it starts getting trickier. Really like Steve, but Frankie, Pixie and Jake in the final



I totally forgot to watch last night, engrossed in Sleepy Hollow.  I think they kept Judy in so her sons can see her next week, although she was marginally better on Saturday.  Frankie is excellent, but not sure about Pixie I think she's going to fade a bit when the others get a bit better, so I'm going for frankie, Jake and Caroline in the final.  Jake is a natural, so I reckon they'll have to go some to beat him.  They're making me want to take up dancing again


----------



## Northerner (Oct 20, 2014)

KookyCat said:


> I totally forgot to watch last night, engrossed in Sleepy Hollow.  I think they kept Judy in so her sons can see her next week, although she was marginally better on Saturday.  Frankie is excellent, but not sure about Pixie I think she's going to fade a bit when the others get a bit better, so I'm going for frankie, Jake and Caroline in the final.  Jake is a natural, so I reckon they'll have to go some to beat him.  They're making me want to take up dancing again



Strictly is a godsend to my niece as she runs a dance school, and it has made it so much more popular


----------



## KookyCat (Oct 20, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Strictly is a godsend to my niece as she runs a dance school, and it has made it so much more popular



Maybe that's my new career, I could root out my teaching certificates and set up some classes!  Glad she's doing well out of it, I used to get laughed at for my love of Latin American dancing. Now they've all got their feather boas out


----------



## Helen Payn (Oct 21, 2014)

This is my first season of watching Strictly, so not really 'qualified' to comment with any knowledge at all - I've always fancied the idea of it, but there were too many irritants involved!  I've bitten the bullet this year, made easier by the departure of Mr. Forsyth, as there are lots of celebs I like taking part.  Still lots about the show that I DONT like, but recording it and watching next day with good use of the FF button is helpful, lol.

Anyway. To get to the point, I enjoy ALL the dances/dancers even the ones who end up at the bottom of the scoreboard, as I can appreciate that these contestants, some from a non-performance background, have mastered the basics of a new skill and learn a new routine every week.  My favourites are Frankie, Jake and Steve, and my least favourite is Alison - you can only go so far with an OTT personality and 'shaking what your mama dun gave you'.

xx


----------



## Northerner (Nov 2, 2014)

I just cannot believe that Judy is through for another week, her dancing is as boring as Andy's interviews! 

At least we got to hear Kate Bush again, with Alison in the dance off


----------



## Helen Payn (Nov 3, 2014)

I would rather have seen Judy or ALison go over Scott, who I find so likeable!

xx


----------



## Northerner (Nov 3, 2014)

Helen Payn said:


> I would rather have seen Judy or ALison go over Scott, who I find so likeable!
> 
> xx



He's a trier, they all say how hard he has worked, whereas you get the impression it's the first time Judy has come across each dance on the night and it's all a bit of a surprise for her


----------



## KookyCat (Nov 3, 2014)

JUDY MUST GO......pretty please, my eyes were bleeding on Saturday night


----------



## Northerner (Nov 4, 2014)

Just discovered the reason for Claudia's absence last weekend, she may not be back for a while. Very sad  Hope her daughter recovers well.

http://www.mirror.co.uk/3am/celebrity-news/claudia-winklemans-daughter-rushed-hospital-4565166


----------



## Helen Payn (Nov 4, 2014)

That's very sad.

xx


----------



## Hanmillmum (Nov 4, 2014)

Poor Claudia and daughter, hope it's not as bad as it sounds  Missed Claudia at the weekend. Zoe was good - would like to see her replace wooden Tess. Claudia and Zoe!!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 5, 2014)

Apparently, on Saturday, Judy and Anton will be performing the Paso to I Fought the Law  by The Clash....


----------



## KookyCat (Nov 5, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Apparently, on Saturday, Judy and Anton will be performing the Paso to I Fought the Law  by The Clash....



So a terrible rendition of the Clash and Judy dancing like she has a stick taped to her back....maybe I'll make a brew when that's happening


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2014)

KookyCat said:


> So a terrible rendition of the Clash and Judy dancing like she has a stick taped to her back....maybe I'll make a brew when that's happening



Dreadful again  PLEASE let her go tonight!


----------



## KookyCat (Nov 9, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Dreadful again  PLEASE let her go tonight!



I'll pay people to abstain from voting if I have to


----------



## trophywench (Nov 9, 2014)

Well somebody's voting for her, though Lord knows who !


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2014)

trophywench said:


> Well somebody's voting for her, though Lord knows who !



My theory is that it's her two boys voting like mad so they can keep her out of their hair for another week!


----------



## Helen Payn (Nov 10, 2014)

Not sorry to see Alison go, but really, why IS Judy still there?  I know people like to 'defy' the judges, but really, there must be a limit to how far it can be taken?  Even the 'lovely' Anton is becoming slightly irritating now, too!

xx


----------



## Northerner (Nov 10, 2014)

Helen Payn said:


> Not sorry to see Alison go, but really, why IS Judy still there?  I know people like to 'defy' the judges, but really, there must be a limit to how far it can be taken?  Even the 'lovely' Anton is becoming slightly irritating now, too!
> 
> xx



It's unfair really, Judy just walks around or gets thrown around by Anton. There's no indication whatsoever that she's learned anything - even Widders and Sargent had more animation and at least appeared to have learned something, even if they did it badly. If people want to get behind a bad dancer, they should have voted for Scott because clearly he worked very hard and was improving. Judy hasn't progressed at all since week 1  How can Caroline end up in bottom 2 when Judy is still there?


----------



## Northerner (Nov 16, 2014)

Finally!  Actually, she danced better than Sunetra tonight, but she had to go!


----------



## trophywench (Nov 16, 2014)

Yes - ironic wasn't it, that?  And in the dance off they both danced better than they did the first time, they both looked more relaxed.

That Simon's Argentine Tango - wow.  Watching the 'replay' of it on the results show, their leg positions were flipping identical, and that's one helluva difficult dance, that.  No wonder Len let the F word out - amazing.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 17, 2014)

trophywench said:


> Yes - ironic wasn't it, that?  And in the dance off they both danced better than they did the first time, they both looked more relaxed.
> 
> That Simon's Argentine Tango - wow.  Watching the 'replay' of it on the results show, their leg positions were flipping identical, and that's one helluva difficult dance, that.  No wonder Len let the F word out - amazing.



Simon was amazing, and the climax was superb! I'm finding it harder to predict the winner as each week goes by! I guess Pixie has been the most consistent, with Frankie close behind, but Mark, Caroline, Jake and Simon are in with a shot. I guess Sunetra is probably the weakest at this point, with Steve next bottom.


----------



## Hanmillmum (Nov 17, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Simon was amazing, and the climax was superb! I'm finding it harder to predict the winner as each week goes by! I guess Pixie has been the most consistent, with Frankie close behind, but Mark, Caroline, Jake and Simon are in with a shot. I guess Sunetra is probably the weakest at this point, with Steve next bottom.



Totally agree, was thinking the same last night - and yes the next two weaker dancers are Sunetra and Steve. Wonder when they start with the 2 dances each for the show - may be next week.


----------



## KookyCat (Nov 23, 2014)

Now what were those judges up to yesterday?  I think that generally they over mark Pixie a wee bit, but yesterday her charleston was amazing and I think they under marked her.  Jake's dance was entertaining but I didn't think it that good and he got amazing marks, Simon was much better in my humble opinion, hard to impress after that Argentine Tango obviously but still it was very good.  Frankie's waltz was also pretty much perfect.

I reckon Steve or Sunetra is next for the chop, or maybe Mark....


----------



## Lindarose (Nov 23, 2014)

Yes I think Steve and Sunetra are weakest. I can't bring myself to say Mark cos I think he's well gorgeous!


----------



## KookyCat (Nov 23, 2014)

Lindarose said:


> Yes I think Steve and Sunetra are weakest. I can't bring myself to say Mark cos I think he's well gorgeous!



I think Mark has a chance but he'll have to pull a blinder...he is rather nice to look at


----------



## Hanmillmum (Nov 23, 2014)

Ah played out the way it should have - I think the right person went home tonight. Once Sunitra leaves I'm not sure how it will pan out. I do like watching all of the remaining contestants, some great dancers


----------



## trophywench (Nov 23, 2014)

Yes it'll be tricky after Sunetra goes next week LOL

But at least it will be a proper competition, finally.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 30, 2014)

My prediction is Jake and Sunetra in the dance off, with Sunetra saying goodbye....   I think all the others feel that they are in with a good chance of the final - going to be really difficult next week!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 7, 2014)

Blimey! I really didn't see that coming tonight!  It was always going to be tough as they are all so good at this stage, but really did not expect that result! Don't think they did either!


----------



## KookyCat (Dec 7, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Blimey! I really didn't see that coming tonight!  It was always going to be tough as they are all so good at this stage, but really did not expect that result! Don't think they did either!



No, bit of a shocker that one, that's put the cat amongst the pigeons then


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Dec 7, 2014)

At least Len had the guts to put the right person through. It was a shame though Simon ended up in the dance off yet again.


----------



## trophywench (Dec 7, 2014)

Next weeks will be HARD - cos they are all really good dancers now.  Usually there's at least one not so good by this stage, so they get rid of them next week and it makes the final fair.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 7, 2014)

I'm a bit annoyed actually. I was reading an article earlier in the day and in one of the comments someone had said who was going out  I know they record the Sunday show on Saturday after the main show (hence having to get the votes in so quickly), but I wonder who is leaking the information?


----------



## Steff (Dec 7, 2014)

It was running late and corry finished early thats my excuse anyway  lol but it was refreshing to see judges not dilly dallying about . I guess pixie going was a shock


----------



## KookyCat (Dec 8, 2014)

There has been a bit of a fuss about the "leak" so I suspect that will cause the BBC a few problems.  I've had a bit of a thing about them over marking Pixie a bit in the past, but didn't expect that.  Mark and Jake were both brilliant on Saturday as was Caroline, Simon was good but I think it's hard to impress with an American Smooth.  never thought I'd get so involved with strictly again


----------



## Northerner (Dec 8, 2014)

I thought Pixie was in with the best chance of winning, as she's been so consistent. I guess the public may have thought she was safe and not voted for her, hence ending up in the bottom two. I know they try and make it 'fair' and judge only on the one dance, but sensibly they really ought to take past performance into account. Simon has progressed really well, and his Argentine tango was amazing, but Pixie is the best dancer of the two by far.

Still, Frankie to win!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Dec 20, 2014)

Very disappointed with the winner.
It seems the winner has professional dance qualifications, so in my eyes she had an unfair advantage which she didn't declare.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 20, 2014)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Very disappointed with the winner.
> It seems the winner has professional dance qualifications, so in my eyes she had an unfair advantage which she didn't declare.



Yes, very unfair  Frankie and Simon were pretty much in the same boat, belonging to pop bands, but Caroline spent 3 years training as a dancer. The judges also favoured her, like they did with Natalie last year (who, I think, had a similar dance background). Can't believe that Craig refused to give Frankie a 10 right to the end, churlish and unjustifiable! 

Feel deflated with the result, would have liked to see any of the four but  Caroline win.


----------

